# The Cubing Show - a podcast about cubing



## tomatotrucks (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm very excited to (finally) announce The Cubing Show, a podcast hosted by myself and two of my friends (Rhys and Bryce), about cubing.

*Listen:*

On the website
On YouTube
Through RSS
On iTunes
*Episodes: *

1: Trouble with +2s
2: The Problem is... Unsolvable
3: It's a Wonderful World
4: Poor Little Rhys
5: Every Cube Feels Like a Croissant
6: Gansbook Pro
7: Cold-Blooded Burp
8: Passes the Barrier of Adequacy
9: Extreme Calculus, Man - with DGCubes
10: Exquisite Seamless Appearance
11: I Was on Dry Cubes
12: Don't Blow Up the Tables
13: Bryce Does Not Exist

14: The Good Old Days (When Nobody Did Skewb)

15: 101 Cubing Tricks to SUPERCHARGE Your Solves!

16: A Wild Newborn Appears


----------



## Abo (Oct 25, 2015)

Just listened to both of them, enjoyed it, how often is there going to be another cast?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 25, 2015)

not bad, did a pb ao100 while listening, good shtuff


----------



## tomatotrucks (Oct 25, 2015)

Abo said:


> Just listened to both of them, enjoyed it, how often is there going to be another cast?



Thanks so much! I really appreciate.
They should be out about every 2-3 weeks - maybe shorter, maybe longer.


----------



## Computer Cubing (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey it's Bryce, thanks for the awesome feedback on our podcast and hope everyone else will enjoy them as much as you guys!!


----------



## tomatotrucks (Oct 29, 2015)

The podcast is now available on iTunes:

https://geo.itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-cubing-show/id1053007115?mt=2


----------



## Chree (Nov 13, 2015)

These were really fun to listen to. I love banter  keep it up, guys.

Side Note: I don't think I've ever heard the phrase "I reckon" used so frequently in my life.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 13, 2015)

When's the next episode coming out? I really liked the first two.


----------



## DELToS (Nov 13, 2015)

Chree said:


> These were really fun to listen to. I love banter  keep it up, guys.
> 
> Side Note: I don't think I've ever heard the phrase "I reckon" used so frequently in my life.



watch Stampylonghead on YouTube, he says it a huge amount. I watched him back when I still played Minecraft.


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2015)

Good to see another cubing podcast up. How do you decide which topics to talk about? Perhaps getting feedback from the community and discussing topics they want to hear would be helpful.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Nov 19, 2015)

The Cubing Show #3: It's a Wonderful World

A defense of ZYX Timer and ChaoTimer, new QiYi cubes, Feliks WR domination, the *correct* way to listen to podcasts, and feet solving.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 20, 2015)

Software Developers have feelings too, you know.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Dec 6, 2015)

The Cubing Show #4: Poor Little Rhys-y

A 3x3 world record, a 3x3 world record, a 3x3 world record, the AoLong GT, Tangpo, and Yuxin 6x6, new timers, world record limits, and the addictive nature of cubing.


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 6, 2015)

Listened to the podcast. In motoring terminologies, GT means Grand Tourer (Gran Turismo in Italian)which is a term used to describe a very fast, very luxurious performance car. Some examples are the Ford GT, the Maserati Gran Turismo, or even the racing simulator, Gran Turismo. On the moyu facebook page, it says "GT means much better,like a racing car!!!!!!!!!!!" (yes, with that many exclamation marks.)

Also, I'm pretty sure the Yuxin 6x6 is not a speedcube, just a V-Cube knockoff. It is around 60 Yuan, which converts to about 13 Australian dollars. It certainly wouldn't be a high-quality speedcube if it costs less than even the Yuxin speed 4x4.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Dec 23, 2015)

The Cubing Show #5: Every Cube Feels Like a Croissant

Star Wars (no spoilers!), the best and worst cubes of 2015, describing cubes like croissants, Rowe Hessler solves 6000 cubes, stackmat vs keyboard, and the good and bad of colour neutrality.


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 24, 2015)

On the topic of the Yuxin timer having stacking functionalities, keep in mind it's not primarily a cube company. It's a toy company that branched out into speedcubes. It also produces cups for stacking, which from what I've heard are rather popular.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 11, 2016)

New episode! 6: Gansbook Pro

The Yuxin timer's existence is justified, Gans turns into Apple, big cubes get bigger, a 2015 summary, and Star Wars.


----------



## Abo (Jan 12, 2016)

Rip my ears, WHY WOULD YOU INCLUDE THE KIDS SCREAMING?!?!?!? They were around 2x as loud as you guys, and i think almost everyone listening to podcasts uses headphones. Anyway, another nice episode, unusually long for this, didn't mind it though.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 13, 2016)

Abo said:


> Rip my ears, WHY WOULD YOU INCLUDE THE KIDS SCREAMING?!?!?!? They were around 2x as loud as you guys



Hehehe. That was my intention. 

(maybe I was a little harsh though)


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 25, 2016)

*The Cubing Show 7: "Cold-Blooded Burp"*

Brad made a grave mistake of drinking a Lift while recording.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Feb 7, 2016)

*The Cubing Show #8: Passes the Barrier of Adequacy*

“Nothing is so perfect that it can’t be complained about.”
Keep that in mind as we discuss the best mobile timer we’ve ever used.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Feb 21, 2016)

*The Cubing Show #9: Extreme Calculus, Man - with DGCubes*

DGCubes joins us to discuss how to start a cubing YouTube channel, how his channel grew, XYCubers, cubing vs school - in between the rambles.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 21, 2016)

tomatotrucks said:


> *The Cubing Show #9: Extreme Calculus, Man - with DGCubes*
> 
> DGCubes joins us to discuss how to start a cubing YouTube channel, how his channel grew, XYCubers, cubing vs school - in between the rambles.



Nice episode you got there.


----------



## RhysC (Feb 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Nice episode you got there.


Do I know you from somewhere????


----------



## tomatotrucks (Mar 20, 2016)

*The Cubing Show #10: Exquisite Seamless Appearance*

With our edges unified, positioning systems patented, and big holes designed, we tackle the community-wide ramifications of a $6000 price tag on the 3x3 world record.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 21, 2016)

tomatotrucks said:


> *The Cubing Show #10: Exquisite Seamless Appearance*
> 
> With our edges unified, positioning systems patented, and big holes designed, we tackle the community-wide ramifications of a $6000 price tag on the 3x3 world record.



Nice episode, guys!


----------



## tomatotrucks (Apr 3, 2016)

*The Cubing Show #11: I Was on Dry Cubes*

The physical limitations of 2x2 solving, cheating and theft at competitions, does hardware matter?!?!1!!, and possibly the best video on the internet.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

Enjoy listening to you guys XD


----------



## tomatotrucks (May 1, 2016)

*The Cubing Show 12: Don't Blow Up the Tables*

Rants about YouTube reviews, explorations of our first podcasts and videos, a world record is DNF'd, and some new regulations.


----------



## QuantumDestroyer (May 4, 2016)

Here is a worse thing than cheating at a comp. Putting vasaline in someone's cube


----------



## tomatotrucks (May 22, 2016)

The Cubing Show 13: Bryce Does Not Exist

Our listeners use Bing, a Cubing Show conspiracy theory, cubing ASMR, +2s revisited, and illegal timers.


----------



## hamfaceman (May 22, 2016)

For today's bonus content we have these Yuxin timers which are extremely dangerous and may attack at any time


----------



## EntireTV (May 22, 2016)

tomatotrucks said:


> The Cubing Show 13: Bryce Does Not Exist
> 
> Our listeners use Bing, a Cubing Show conspiracy theory, cubing ASMR, +2s revisited, and illegal timers.


I'm working on ASMR!


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jun 12, 2016)

The Cubing Show 14: The Good Old Days (When Nobody Did Skewb)

ASMR, web browsers, search engines, learning algorithms, and how much people care about your solves.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jul 11, 2016)

The Cubing Show 15: 101 Cubing Tricks to SUPERCHARGE Your Solves!

Rhys fails his goal, quality and quantity of MoYu cubes, and a discussion of barriers and general improvement in speedcubing - before a slow decline into meme-tastic madness. And bad rapping.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 20, 2016)

Just found this thread, cool stuff


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 4, 2016)

The Cubing Show 16: A Wild Newborn Appears

Pokémon Go, Worlds 2017, angry rant about cubing memes (#relatable), Euros, US Nationals, Steven Brundage, ASMR (again (again)), Nathan Wilson, and the Assumptions Thread and Co.™.


----------



## hamfaceman (Sep 4, 2016)

The dankest episode yet.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 4, 2016)

"Rise and shine Rhysy boy. Time for your whispers."

Lol, nice episode, guys!


----------

